# 300 WSM or 7mm



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

*7mm Or 300 WSM for long range?*​
7mm1152.38%300 WSM1047.62%


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Im getting a remington 700 sps 0r sps stainless. IS the Stanless worth the extra 70$. Should I get the rifle in 300WSM or 7mm. I want it to be a long range deer/ big game rifle.

Any One selling one? :sniper:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

First off what do you consider long range? Everybody's range is differn't. I have had good luck with 7 mag. at long ranges and it has become one of my favorite calibers.

I would go with the stainless. Good luck.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Out to 500.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

either one will work just fine for long range . What it really gets down to is your ability as a marksman. I would go with the 7mm though


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

7mm magnum just because of ammo availability.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

IMHO the best WSM is the .270WSM. Recoil isn't much over a 30-'06 and ballistics are great. Give it a look and you may not get either ctg. that you listed.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm can't comment on that rifle, but i bought a Browning A-bolt stainless stalker (with boss) chambered in 300 WSM. It's the best rifle i've ever owned. I load my own ammo for it (Nosler Accubond 180gr., 68.0gr Hodgon 4830SC? powder, and magnum primers) and it shoots phenominally. It took about 20 rounds to get the boss tuned properly, but now it shoots groups of 3 that you can cover with a dime at 100 yards consistently. I topped it with a Bushnell Elite 3200 3-9x40, multi-x reticle. I don't know, I am somewhat partial to the WSM, but the 7MM is a good caliber too. The recoil of this gun is similar to a .270, so that is nice. (I believe that they claim the WSM has 20% less recoil than the 300 Win. Mag and the boss is supposed to reduce the recoil 30% also). Just my $0.02.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Things to consider:

1. How much recoil can u take?

- I have a friend who is 6'4" 300lbs and gets rocked by his .300 WSM. He added a sims pad. Otherwise he would be afraid to shoot it.

2. Where will you be hunting?

- What I mean by this is can you get ammo. You can find ammo for the .300 wsm but is it the same ammo that you have dialed in you gun with....or will you need to shoot another box to get it tuned in.

Both guns are good....but I would go with the 7mm rem mag. It has less recoil and good ballistics. The .300 has some better ballistics...but can you handle the recoil. You don't want to buy a gun you are afraid to shoot. IMO. Good luck and the main thing is to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Recoil is not a problem i shoot a .444 for deer right now. 
I hunt in Up Morth wisconsin and would see beer at 500 yards.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow i can't type!!!


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I can generally see beer at 500 yards myself. Especially after a long hot day.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

RiveRat said:


> I can generally see beer at 500 yards myself. Especially after a long hot day.


 :toofunny: :lol:


----------

